

The Google 20 Year Usenet Timeline - marketer
http://www.google.com/googlegroups/archive_announce_20.html

======
tom_rath
What's the "DejaNews simplicity replaced by a Web 2.0 PITA which drives
readers away and disperses fragments of technical knowledge across the
Internet" date?

Not that I'm bitter.

 _-sigh-_

I miss Usenet.

~~~
zandorg
I still type Deja.com when I want to use it, but I can't find a lot of posts.
It has become the proverbial piece.of.s__t. If only people took upon it
themselves to maintain a proper public archive independent of Deja, some old
backup data tapes, and G__gle.

------
ii
_I still maintain the point that designing a monolithic kernel in 1991 is a
fundamental error. Be thankful you are not my student. You would not get a
high grade for such a design :-)_ \-- Andy Tanenbaum to Linus Torvalds

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/browse_frm/thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/browse_frm/thread/c25870d7a41696d2)

~~~
shawndrost
From the same thread: _If you write programs for linux today, you shouldn't
have too many surprises when you just recompile them for Hurd in the 21st
century._ \--Linus, in 1992

------
bdr
Be sure to check out the "Microsoft needs wizards" post.

